# Don't sleep on deep conditioning dry hair...with heat!



## sareca (Sep 17, 2007)

I know, I know, conditioning dry hair isn't new but if you haven't tried it *with heat *you're missing out!

I know what ya'll thinking... first I'm putting oil on my hair after I poo (oil rinse) and now I'm deep conditioning dry hair with heat.  All I can say is try it. The first time I did it, I was just feelin' lazy and didn't want to oil rinse first. So instead I put my favorite moisturizing conditioner (aveda) on my dry hair, put a cap on it, and got under the dryer.  Sounds like it wouldn't do a thing, but it was *amazing. *It worked much better than conditioning wet hair _even overnight. _

I didn't do anything special to my hair first. It was in a dry bun. I took it down, put a silver dollar sized amount of condish on, put a bag over it, and sat under the dryer for 10-15 minutes (less time than usual) then rinsed.  I followed with an oil rinse using the same conditioner again just to help me get some of the oil out... and tada *magic!* It's the same effect I usually get magnified by 10!  Not only is it less time under the dryer, but it's less manipulation, you don't have to get in and out of the shower and it works BETTER than dc'g on wet hair and WAY better than dc'g dry hair without heat.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Sep 17, 2007)

I've got a tub of ORS Hair Mayo that I gonna try as a deep conditioning pre-poo. It's been ages since I've used this product and I think it would really work well this way.

It makes sense, Ojon Restorative Treatment and Aubrey Organics conditioners have instructions to use them this way.

ETA: Well they don't mention the heat part but you get the drift.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Sep 17, 2007)

I've done this before and it does work great


----------



## newflowers (Sep 17, 2007)

I know this works well with Phytosesame and Ojon Restorative. It's like our hair is even happier because the conditioner works better. And yes, losing the need to jump in and out of the shower is a bonus. Like you, I discovered this one day when I was being lazy, and I love it.​


----------



## Diya (Sep 17, 2007)

I totally agree that pre-pooing/deep conditioning on dry hair works wonders! I've been doing this lately with my Aubrey Organics conditioners and I see so much more of an effect than I ever did DC'ing on wet hair... and it sure beats jumping in an out of the shower!


----------



## Lady Esquire (Sep 17, 2007)

sareca said:


> I know, I know, deep conditioning dry hair isn't new but if you haven't tried it *with heat *you're missing out!
> 
> I know what ya'll thinking... first I'm putting oil on my hair after I poo (oil rinse) and now I'm deep conditioning dry hair with heat. All I can say is try it. The first time I did it, I was just feelin' lazy and didn't want to oil rinse first. So instead I put my favorite moisturizing conditioner (aveda) on my dry hair, put a cap on it, and got under the dryer. Sounds like it wouldn't do a thing, but it was *amazing. *It worked much better than conditioning wet hair _even overnight. _
> 
> I didn't do anything special to my hair first. It was in a dry bun. I took it down, put a silver dollar sized amount of condish on, put a bag over it, and sat under the dryer for 10-15 minutes (less time than usual) then rinsed. I followed with an oil rinse and the same conditioner again just to help me get some of the oil out... and tada *magic!* It's the same effect I usually get magnified by 10! Not only is it less time under the dryer, but it's less manipulation, you don't have to get in and out of the shower and it works BETTER than heat on wet hair.


 
i agree. i am sitting under the dryer with rollers as i type. i prepoo'd on dry hair (but first i sprayed some plain water on the stubborn parts cause i am approaching 6 months post relaxer). 

i prepoo'd w/coconut milk, evoo, ors replenishing pak, mane 'n tail condish, and honey. wrapped a warm towel around my plastic cap for about 20 mins under the hooded dryer. 

then i clarified, shampooed, conditioned (while i cleaned myself) w/nexxus humectress for about 5 mins. and i used a dime-size of roux porosity control to finish off, and then i rollerset it. i have somewhere to go tomorrow and i have not washed my hair in about 10 days or so. my hair felt great considering i have a bush of ng.


----------



## Dayjoy (Sep 17, 2007)

So when you deep con dry, what do you do to your hair after washing?  Just use a rinse, or what?


----------



## Legend (Sep 17, 2007)

Totally on the money, Sareca.  I use this method most often with protein treatments. My hair just sucks it up when it's dry, so I get a much more effective treatment. I can really _feel_ the effects! I honestly haven't noticed as much as a difference with moisturizing conditioners, but deep protein conditioners...wow! Even the cheapies work well.


----------



## Mestiza (Sep 18, 2007)

I've heard so many great things about deep conditioning on dry hair. I have no choice but to give it a try on my next hair wash.


----------



## ONAMSHN (Sep 18, 2007)

I will have to try this out; my hair needs a little magic right about now!!!


----------



## sareca (Sep 18, 2007)

Dayjoy said:


> So when you deep con dry, what do you do to your hair after washing?  Just use a rinse, or what?



I do oil rinse which includes using a regular conditioner.

The procedure without an oil rinse would be: on dry hair deep condition w/ heat, rinse, apply instant/regular conditioner, rinse.


----------



## Neroli (Sep 18, 2007)

Been doing this for years when I co-wash only and it is great.   I don't apply heat tho, I just saturate dry hair with any condish, cover with plastic and then put a towel turban style over the plastic for 30 minutes or more, rinse, squeeze dry and ready for leave ins.  This is my quick, down and dirty wash day when I don't have lots of time.  The combo of plastic + towel generates awesome heat from body temp that's fast and moist like steam, pretty incredible.


----------



## sareca (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh wow, a lot of ya'll are doing this already.:sweet: Don't skip the heat.

Metiza, let us know how it goes.


----------



## brownsugarflyygirl (Sep 18, 2007)

I agree.  I think that this is due to the fact that when your hair is wet, water fills in some of the available space in the hair shaft, so the conditioner has to get it where it can fit in.  However, when your hair is dry, the conditioner can get down in btw the cuticles better.

At least thats my theory and Im sticking to it 

Sareca....you are funny.  You are forever telling us what not to SLEEP on.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Sep 18, 2007)

sareca said:


> I know, I know, conditioning dry hair isn't new but if you haven't tried it *with heat *you're missing out!
> 
> I know what ya'll thinking... first I'm putting oil on my hair after I poo (oil rinse) and now I'm deep conditioning dry hair with heat. All I can say is try it. The first time I did it, I was just feelin' lazy and didn't want to oil rinse first. So instead I put my favorite moisturizing conditioner (aveda) on my dry hair, put a cap on it, and got under the dryer. Sounds like it wouldn't do a thing, but it was *amazing. *It worked much better than conditioning wet hair _even overnight. _
> 
> I didn't do anything special to my hair first. It was in a dry bun. I took it down, put a silver dollar sized amount of condish on, put a bag over it, and sat under the dryer for 10-15 minutes (less time than usual) then rinsed. I followed with an oil rinse using the same conditioner again just to help me get some of the oil out... and tada *magic!* It's the same effect I usually get magnified by 10! Not only is it less time under the dryer, but it's less manipulation, you don't have to get in and out of the shower and it works BETTER than dc'g on wet hair and WAY better than dc'g dry hair without heat.


 
Would this qualify as a deep conditoner being that you only used a silver dollar amount of conditioner.  I thought it took more conditioner on dry hair.  Did you just put it on your ends?  How much conditioner do you use on wet hair?


----------



## Proudpiscean (Sep 18, 2007)

Legend said:


> Totally on the money, Sareca.  I use this method most often with protein treatments. My hair just sucks it up when it's dry, so I get a much more effective treatment. I can really _feel_ the effects! *I honestly haven't noticed as much as a difference with moisturizing conditioners, but deep protein conditioners...wow!* Even the cheapies work well.


 

This is exactly what I have noticed too! 
Aubrey Organics GPB on dry hair with heat is magical


----------



## longhairluva (Sep 18, 2007)

This is the only way I deep condition and I love it. My hair is so moisturized this way.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Sep 18, 2007)

Im gonna give this a shot!!!! I know everyone seems to love ORS Mayo on dry hair. This is a moisture week for me so Im gonna try it w/ my Aubreys Honeysuckle Rose. I think the directions say apply it to dry hair neway.


----------



## audacious1 (Sep 18, 2007)

LadyEsquire said:


> (but first i sprayed some plain water on the stubborn parts cause i am approaching 6 months post relaxer).


 

hmmmm, you've just inspired me to do a six month stretch. I just did a 4 month stretch, what's two more months? 

that's just what I say now though erplexed


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Sep 18, 2007)

I've been doing this on wet hair after washing it, but i think i'll try it on dry hair with deep conditioner next time! Thanks for the tip... this may actually save time!!!


----------



## InnerSoul (Sep 18, 2007)

This is the only way I deep condition is with heat, but this is done after my hair is freshly shampoo'd on wet hair!! I use UBH deep con. and it is very moisturizing...it does wonders for my hair.

but I may try it on dry hair one day, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Tamrin (Sep 18, 2007)

why did I not read this thread 30 minutes ago before I jumped into the shower to co-wash. Darn. I will try it though on thursday.Thanks for the idea.


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 18, 2007)

wait i'm confused. so when do you shampoo then? my scalp smells funky if i don't shampoo for 3 days.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Sep 18, 2007)

This would be the perfect way to get your protein moisture balance all in one wash too.

deep condition on dry hair with protein
poo
follow up with moisturizing conditioner


----------



## longhairluva (Sep 18, 2007)

Closer1 said:


> why did I not read this thread 30 minutes ago before I jumped into the shower to co-wash. Darn. I will try it though on thursday.Thanks for the idea.


 

i even co-wash on dry hair. It's the best thing I have changed in my regimine. Dc'ing on dry hair is the way to go.


----------



## Mestiza (Sep 18, 2007)

sareca said:


> Oh wow, a lot of ya'll are doing this already.:sweet: Don't skip the heat.
> 
> Metiza, let us know how it goes.



I sure will! In fact, I'll be doing it, today.


----------



## ladytq (Sep 18, 2007)

Sareca

During the week I get a substantial amount of product build up. I put oils, butters, and Longaid activator gel throughtout the week. 

I was wondering with all the above build up, will my hair still benefit from deep conditioning on dry on DIRTY hair?


----------



## sareca (Sep 18, 2007)

caribeandiva said:


> wait i'm confused. so when do you shampoo then? my scalp smells funky if i don't shampoo for 3 days.



Poo after DC'g w/ heat.


----------



## sareca (Sep 18, 2007)

ladytq said:


> Sareca
> 
> During the week I get a substantial amount of product build up. I put oils, butters, and Longaid activator gel throughtout the week.
> 
> I was wondering with all the above build up, will my hair still benefit from deep conditioning on dry on DIRTY hair?



That's a good point. I co-wash pretty often and don't use a lot of product.


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm trying this tonight!! I'm kinda excited about not having to get in the shower twice . I'll post results after the wash...


----------



## TaraDyan (Sep 18, 2007)

This is the way I have always done my co-washes, only because I hate jumping in and out of the shower eight gazillion times.


----------



## victorious (Sep 18, 2007)

Priestess said:


> *I've got a tub of ORS Hair Mayo that I gonna try as a deep conditioning pre-poo.* It's been ages since I've used this product and I think it would really work well this way.
> 
> It makes sense, Ojon Restorative Treatment and Aubrey Organics conditioners have instructions to use them this way.
> 
> ETA: Well they don't mention the heat part but you get the drift.



I haven't used the ORS Mayo in a while either, so I'm going to try this method soon. Thanks for reminding me.

And thanks for the good tips (as usual), Sareca!


----------



## EMJazzy (Sep 18, 2007)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> I've done this before and it does work great


 
I agree


----------



## **WonderWoman** (Sep 18, 2007)

*Co-signing on Sareca's tip. Macherieamour's pre-poo video advises to prepoo with a towel, shower cap & under the dryer.*
http://healthytextures.typepad.com/my_journey_to_healthy_hai/2007/07/pre-poo-hot-tow.html


----------



## IntoMyhair (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks  for the look out 
I'm going to have to try this


----------



## Evazhair (Sep 18, 2007)

Priestess said:


> This would be the perfect way to get your protein moisture balance all in one wash too.
> 
> deep condition on dry hair with protein
> poo
> follow up with moisturizing conditioner







Yep, this is what I plan to do.


----------



## sareca (Sep 18, 2007)

**WonderWoman** said:


> *Co-signing on Sareca's tip. Macherieamour's pre-poo video advises to prepoo with a towel, shower cap & under the dryer.*
> http://healthytextures.typepad.com/my_journey_to_healthy_hai/2007/07/pre-poo-hot-tow.html



How'd I miss this one?  Thanks WW.


----------



## chica_canella (Sep 18, 2007)

LadyEsquire said:


> i agree. i am sitting under the dryer with rollers as i type. i prepoo'd on dry hair (but first i sprayed some plain water on the stubborn parts cause i am approaching 6 months post relaxer).
> 
> i prepoo'd w/coconut milk, evoo, ors replenishing pak, mane 'n tail condish, and honey. wrapped a warm towel around my plastic cap for about 20 mins under the hooded dryer.
> 
> then i clarified, shampooed, conditioned (while i cleaned myself) w/nexxus humectress for about 5 mins. and i used a dime-size of roux porosity control to finish off, and then i rollerset it. i have somewhere to go tomorrow and i have not washed my hair in about 10 days or so. my hair felt great considering i have a bush of ng.


 

Six months! That is great!


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 18, 2007)

Dang Sareca! No one is getting any sleep with all the tips you've been giving!


----------



## LABETT (Sep 18, 2007)

I tried this last week with ORS Hair Mayo I used my Mastex Heating Cap and my hair turned out great.


----------



## Dayjoy (Sep 18, 2007)

nubianqt86 said:


> Dang Sareca! No one is getting any sleep with all the tips you've been giving!


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Sep 18, 2007)

don;t sleep is right...

i'm going to try this over the weekend


----------



## Proudpiscean (Sep 18, 2007)

Priestess said:


> This would be the perfect way to get your protein moisture balance all in one wash too.
> 
> deep condition on dry hair with protein
> poo
> follow up with moisturizing conditioner


 

This is what I do


----------



## Proudpiscean (Sep 18, 2007)

nubianqt86 said:


> Dang Sareca! No one is getting any sleep with all the tips you've been giving!


----------



## honeybadgirl (Sep 18, 2007)

i'm totally cosigning on this one!!!
i love to condition this way!!


----------



## ♦K.O♦ (Sep 18, 2007)

I've been doing this often lately.  Love it.


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Sep 18, 2007)

Why did this work so well?!?  I dc'd with Emergencia for like 10 minutes dry and then washed, rinsed/detangled with normal conditioner.  My hair is softer than it normally is when I dc on wet hair.  Good look Sareca!!  

ETA:  It cut my wash time in (almost) half


----------



## victorious (Sep 18, 2007)

LABETT said:


> I tried this last week with ORS Hair Mayo I used my Mastex Heating Cap and my hair turned out great.



How long did you sit under the cap?


----------



## sareca (Sep 18, 2007)

nubianqt86 said:


> Dang Sareca! No one is getting any sleep with all the tips you've been giving!



Sorry ladies.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Sep 18, 2007)

sareca said:


> Sorry ladies.


 

Keep em coming, I love it!


----------



## Dayjoy (Sep 18, 2007)

If you're staying up thinking of new ideas, the least we can do is stay awake and keep you company.  Nobody sleep!!


----------



## Dee-Licious (Sep 18, 2007)

Since I can't go to sleep anyway tonight I'll try this.  

I've often DCed on dry hair but never with heat... might as well since I'll be up anyway


----------



## SouthernTease (Sep 18, 2007)

This is the only way I do it.
I don't feel like hopping in & out of the shower
to rinse stuff out... I deep condition, steam towel
under dryer as a pre-poo on dry hair, rinse out in
the shower... conditioner supposedly works better
on dry hair... all I know is I swear by it and wouldn't
do it any other way... actually I feel like I'm cheating
myself of the DC if I don't do at least 45 minutes w/heat.


----------



## Mestiza (Sep 19, 2007)

Here's what I did, earlier tonight:

1.)Optimum Stay Strong Conditioner on dry hair under the dryer for 30 min.

2.)Rinsed hair

3.)Applied leave-in Conditioner and Amla Oil

4.)Airdried

Result: My hair is super shiny, soft and silky.  This is sure enough a keeper!


----------



## sareca (Sep 19, 2007)

SouthernTease said:


> This is the only way I do it.
> I don't feel like hopping in & out of the shower
> to rinse stuff out... I deep condition, steam towel
> under dryer as a pre-poo on dry hair, rinse out in
> ...



Me too!


----------



## sareca (Sep 19, 2007)

Mestiza said:


> Here's what I did, earlier tonight:
> 
> 1.)Optimum Stay Strong Conditioner on dry hair under the dryer for 30 min.
> 
> ...



Excellent!


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 19, 2007)

~Healthytresses~ said:


> I've done this before and it does work great



Yeah. Love this!!!


----------



## sareca (Sep 19, 2007)

Dayjoy said:


> If you're staying up thinking of new ideas, the least we can do is stay awake and keep you company.  Nobody sleep!!



You guys go to bed!  7-8 hours of sleep is a part of any good hair reggie. 

Actually, it's funny that you guys even mention not sleeping. I gave up coffee and now I have an extremely hard time falling asleep. I had no idea I was crashing before.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 19, 2007)

sareca said:


> You guys go to bed!  7-8 hours of sleep is a part of any good hair reggie.
> 
> Actually, it's funny that you guys even mention not sleeping. I gave up coffee and now I have an extremely hard time falling asleep. I had no idea I was crashing before.



Well, whatever you are doing, your hair sure is appreciating it!!!!


----------



## sareca (Sep 19, 2007)

Brownie518 said:


> Well, whatever you are doing, your hair sure is appreciating it!!!!



Thanks Brownie.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Sep 19, 2007)

Tried this out last nite. Added ORS Replenish to dry hair under the dryer for 20mins. Rinsed, shampoo'd, used a rinse out (which I really don't think I needed because my hair felt so awesome) then did an ACV rinse. My hair is so *WOW*!! I keep touching it.......  This is the way for me!!


----------



## dillard (Sep 19, 2007)

Priestess said:


> This would be the perfect way to get your protein moisture balance all in one wash too.
> 
> deep condition on dry hair with protein
> poo
> follow up with moisturizing conditioner


 
hm, think i just found my new regimen!


----------



## Honi (Sep 19, 2007)

I gotta try this tonite.  Maybe QH cholesterol will work better for me.  That stuff goes on like spackle on my hair when wet.


----------



## jtsupanova (Sep 19, 2007)

Deep conditioning on dry hair is the only way for me. It took a while but I got hip to this a while back with the GPB. Moral of the story follow the directions on the back of the bottle!


----------



## AmilLion (Sep 19, 2007)

I was at the hair salon when I saw someone do this. Maybe she was member of the board 

Anyhow, I thought, how weird to deep condition with a steamer, dry hair.  Well, she explained that the conditioner works soo much better with the hair in it's "natural" state.

Her hair wasn't that long and I couldn't tell the condition of her hair, but I might give this a try considering the rave reviews I'm hearing up here.


----------



## LadyZ (Sep 19, 2007)

I did it this morning... It is good... It is a keeper


----------



## sareca (Sep 19, 2007)

AmilLion said:


> I was at the hair salon when I saw someone do this. Maybe she was member of the board
> 
> Anyhow, I thought, how weird to deep condition with a steamer, dry hair.  Well, she explained that the conditioner works soo much better with the hair in it's "natural" state.
> 
> Her hair wasn't that long and I couldn't tell the condition of her hair, but I might give this a try considering the rave reviews I'm hearing up here.




Ooooh... a steamer hadn't thought about that one!


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 19, 2007)

ok thanks for all the help ladies. I'm so doing this from now on. i've always hated jumping in and out of the shower.


----------



## lmjenk67 (Sep 19, 2007)

I use to do this faithfully when using GPB but since I ran out ages ago, I very seldom do this.  I do this without the heat (using a towel wrapped around plastic cap covered hair) but it is so few and far between.  I will definitely add this back (and go purchase more GPB)



jtsupanova said:


> Deep conditioning on dry hair is the only way for me. It took a while but I got hip to this a while back with the GPB. Moral of the story follow the directions on the back of the bottle!


----------



## sareca (Sep 19, 2007)

Umm, what's GPB?


----------



## secretdiamond (Sep 20, 2007)

ladytq said:


> Sareca
> 
> During the week I get a substantial amount of product build up. I put oils, butters, and Longaid activator gel throughtout the week.
> 
> I was wondering with all the above build up, will my hair still benefit from deep conditioning on dry on DIRTY hair?



Did anyone answer this question?  Cause it's the same one I have (just like with pre-pooing).  What if you use something like MTG, WGO, Vatika oil all week & you want to clarify?

I have to clarify every week due to hard water and whenever I am using MTG (although I haven't used it in months).  

Does this method only work if you don't want to clarify?


----------



## sareca (Sep 20, 2007)

secretdiamond said:


> Did anyone answer this question?  Cause it's the same one I have (just like with pre-pooing).  What if you use something like MTG, WGO, Vatika oil all week & you want to clarify?
> 
> I have to clarify every week due to hard water and whenever I am using MTG (although I haven't used it in months).
> 
> Does this method only work if you don't want to clarify?



I _have_ _to _clarify. We have hard water too. I clarify every two weeks (when I detangle my hair), poo once/wk, and co-wash 2-3X/wk. With 2 weeks worth of buildup it still works for me, but I don't use any styling product at all. Just leave-in so my product load is light.


----------



## jtsupanova (Sep 20, 2007)

sareca said:


> Umm, what's GPB?



It is a light protien conditioner from Aubery Organics and it is wonderful!


----------



## Crysdon (Sep 20, 2007)

AmilLion said:


> I was at the hair salon when I saw someone do this. Maybe she was member of the board
> 
> Anyhow, I thought, how weird to deep condition with a steamer, dry hair.  Well, she explained that the conditioner works soo much better with the hair in it's "natural" state.
> 
> Her hair wasn't that long and I couldn't tell the condition of her hair, but I might give this a try considering the rave reviews I'm hearing up here.




AmilLion, is that really you? 

Now all we need is BlkMane, Sweetcocoa, Jade21 and Tracy to show up.


----------



## daaiyah (Sep 20, 2007)

I have been avoiding reading this because I was happy with the oil rinse, but the thread kept getting bigger and here I am. 
I didn't know my hair could feel any better. I have given myself a few weeks to get a good solid realistic routine together. During this time I am seeing a drastic improvement in the overall condition of my hair. 
This dc on dry hair was amazing. Between this and the oil rinse I am putting myself in a position for some real healthy growing. Thanks for the advise and recommendations.


----------



## secretdiamond (Sep 20, 2007)

sareca said:


> I _have_ _to _clarify. We have hard water too. I clarify every two weeks (when I detangle my hair), poo once/wk, and co-wash 2-3X/wk. With 2 weeks worth of buildup it still works for me, but I don't use any styling product at all. Just leave-in so my product load is light.


Okay, so this will still work even if I clarify?  If so, i'm gonna try it this weekend.  I'm just afraid of wasting conditioner since I use a lot when I DC.


----------



## sareca (Sep 20, 2007)

daaiyah said:


> I have been avoiding reading this because I was happy with the oil rinse, but the thread kept getting bigger and here I am.
> I didn't know my hair could feel any better. I have given myself a few weeks to get a good solid realistic routine together. During this time I am seeing a drastic improvement in the overall condition of my hair.
> * This dc on dry hair was amazing. Between this and the oil rinse I am putting myself in a position for some real healthy growing.* Thanks for the advise and recommendations.



Me too, me too. Between the two I really can't ask for anything else. I love the way my hair feels.


----------



## bee (Sep 20, 2007)

Do you only DC with a protein conditioner?  I use Optimum's Hi-tech Reconstructor (especially after reading Cathy Howze's method), every 2x a week.  Is this too much?

I wear braidouts 90% of the time and washing more frequently, is stopping the "tearing" when I bread.  Also, I don't lose that much hair when I comb out in the shower.


----------



## sareca (Sep 20, 2007)

I've DC w/ protein, reconstructors, and moisturizing conditoiners. They all work good for me.


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 20, 2007)

Seeeeee!!! *shakes fist* Dangone you women, I'mma HAVE to try this! And I'm supposed to be doing my protien treatment this week ANYHOW - it'll be interesting. I'd love to cut down my con/deep con/cowash cycle time a bit......


----------



## Cayenne0622 (Sep 20, 2007)

Sounds wonderful Sareca! Thanks for such a good tip on the DC.  I'll be trying it out this weekend.


----------



## morehairplease (Sep 20, 2007)

Co-signing w/op....deep conditioning on dry hair has done wonders for me.


----------



## sareca (Sep 21, 2007)

Has anybody else tried it?  loved it? hated it?


----------



## Incredible1ne (Sep 21, 2007)

I tried it the other day with Silicon Mix.  It worked very well.  My hair feels moisturized and I have very dry 4B natural hair.  I'm going to try it again this weekend but this time with Motions CPR.  I'm thinking the protein will react better on dry hair.


----------



## Tamrin (Sep 21, 2007)

sareca said:


> Has anybody else tried it? loved it? hated it?


 
I want to try it but I will not see results until my next relaxer. Sareca can I do this with braided hair? I'm in braids now (well as of two days ago).


----------



## sareca (Sep 21, 2007)

Closer1 said:


> I want to try it but I will not see results until my next relaxer. Sareca can I do this with braided hair? I'm in braids now (well as of two days ago).



I'm one of those crazy nuts that does hot oil treatment and dc w/ moisture and heat while braided. I done it for years.   I always did it on dry hair, but I usually mixed the conditioner with water to help it penetrate the braids better.


----------



## sareca (Sep 21, 2007)

Incredible1ne said:


> I tried it the other day with Silicon Mix.  It worked very well.  My hair feels moisturized and I have very dry 4B natural hair.  I'm going to try it again this weekend but this time with Motions CPR.  I'm thinking the protein will react better on dry hair.




oooo, i can't wait to try it w/ silicon mix. i just ordered some. i was kinda hoping it would be here today.


----------



## JerriBlank (Sep 21, 2007)

I tried this last night on my braids w/ praital silk worm cream conditioner,w/ a few drops of aphogee protein treatment.I left it on for long time cuz i accidentally fell asleep.I rinsed it out and then applied a conditioner mix of freeman sea kelp conditioner,w/ a lil miss key 10 en 1(cause i need to finish up the latter.)After rinsing this out,I took down a braid when my hair was still wet,ran my fingers through the loose hair and guess what?No broken hairs!!!!!I took down some more braids,and did the same thing and the results were almost exactly the same!!!I'm sticking to this like white on rice and plan to incorporate it into my regimen some more,cause it almost instantly stopped my hair breakage!!Sareca,you're a doll-baby!


----------



## victorious (Sep 21, 2007)

Lately I haven't been in the mood to moisturize my hair as I should, and it's been dry like a biscuit.  So I applied leftover ORS Mayo to my exxxtra dry hair, left it on for more than an hour with a heating cap, and went online to pass the time. 

After rinsing and co-washing with leftover Suave conditioner, I applied a little mix of castor & coconut oil and air dried in five braids. No problems detangling. I lost a little hair, but that was to be expected after not taking care of it and leaving it in a pin-up for three days (yeah, I know--these allergies got me feeling crappy).

But my hair was soft this morning, and it looked darker after all that nourishment (like soil after it's watered.) 

This was a good way for me to up old products. I like pre-treatments better than regular DC's anyway, so this is right up my alley.


----------



## dillard (Sep 21, 2007)

Cleve_gryl said:


> Why did this work so well?!?  I dc'd with Emergencia for like 10 minutes dry and then washed, rinsed/detangled with normal conditioner.  My hair is softer than it normally is when I dc on wet hair.  Good look Sareca!!



LOL, that was cute! ok, i'm about to try this right now. i think i'm in need of protein, I'm gonna DC with heat using Motions CPR for 20min. Then I'm gonna hop in the shower and poo and con with Keracare Hyd/Det and Humecto. I'll let you all know my results.


----------



## sareca (Sep 21, 2007)

I love that everybody's experimenting and making it their own.


----------



## NYLegalNewbie (Sep 21, 2007)

Gonna jump on this bandwagon starting tomorrow 

I just bought Aubrey Organics GPB conditioner as well as Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Shampoo and Conditioner. 

I'm sooooo exciiiiited! And I just can't hiiiide it!


----------



## dillard (Sep 21, 2007)

ok... LOVED it!!! I noticed a lot less breakage... like practically none. This is the first time in 4 months that I've had such little breakage as I washed and set my hair. Also, it seems to have made my NG much easier to comb through. sweet!!


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 21, 2007)

Okay, I'm sitting here with this in my hair now - this weeks treatment was protien, so I'm using my usual moist protien mix. 

Am I the first natural to try this (I'll have to read back through). One benefit of getting your hair wet first is that it's SOOO much easier to work the conditioner through, though, I must admit after I got it in there, it softened up pretty nicely. 

Don't own any sort of heating device (  ) so I'm doing the ole shower cap/hot towel/shower cap/scarf trick.....I'm about to go and refresh my towel, as I think it's cooled down.


----------



## MuslimahTresses (Sep 21, 2007)

I tried it today with Keracare Humecto in the bottle. I didn't use as much as I normally would on wet hair which was surprising to me. I sat under the dryer for 20 minutes and rinsed it out. And my hair wasn't breaking anymore like it was for the last few washes and it felt reallly soft and moisturized. I like this conditioner better on dry hair. I think I'll do this once a week for now on. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## sareca (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm sitting under the dryer now.  Another 10 minutes and I'm going to bed. I'll rinse in the morning.  

Happy it working for ya'll.


----------



## Tamrin (Sep 22, 2007)

sareca said:


> I'm one of those crazy nuts that does hot oil treatment and dc w/ moisture and heat while braided. I done it for years.  I always did it on dry hair, but I usually mixed the conditioner with water to help it penetrate the braids better.


 
You are the greatest. I'm def gonna do my DC's while in braids. thanks


----------



## LadyZ (Sep 22, 2007)

I actually did a deep condition on wet hair with heat for 20 minutes and my hair was soft like butter... I am bouncing back from protein overload...


----------



## curlycraze (Sep 22, 2007)

ITA. This is how I DC always.


----------



## NYLegalNewbie (Sep 22, 2007)

Tried it today...

Used Aubrey Organics GPB conditioner. Sat under dryer for about 20 minutes. Followed with Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Shampoo and Conditioner. Applied my home made scalp massage oil mixture and applied Nexxus Headress leave-in and sealed with about 2 or 3 drops of castor oil. Combed it through and then let air dry.

Normally, my hair can get pretty crunchy when I air dry, particularly if it's not in a bun.

All I can say is WOW! Not only is my hair nice and soft with a pretty sheen, but I noticed a lot fewer broken little strands. The hair that I have noticed has clearly been shedding (quite normal at wash time for me). AND the waves from the texlaxed parts of my hair are so nice and defined! 

Gotta keep doing this for sure


----------



## InnerSoul (Sep 23, 2007)

*OMG* thanks Sareca!!

I just did this last night and I love this technique!
Who wants to get in and out of the shower? not I!!
My hair did feel softer, and I will be doing this from now on. I was worried at first because I had some product build up and I was thinking "won't the build up get hot and leave a sour,burned smell into my hair?"

well it did not leave a smell.. besides after deep con., I shampoo'd in the shower with my Nexxus Therappe and followed with my Nexxus Humectress.. I had less hair breakage/shedding to show for!!
then once I got out the shower.. I proceded with my usual leave-ins and oils, then bunned and tied down with scarf!

This is now part of my hair regimine


----------



## Miss*Tress (Sep 23, 2007)

First henna, then oil rinses, now this. You are revolutionizing my hair care, sareca. Plus with the exception of henna, I haven't had to buy any new products. You are a genius!


----------



## sylver2 (Sep 23, 2007)

im glad it works 4 u.  Ive tried it and my dry hair uses almost the whole bottle of conditioner..so can't do it.  great technique.


----------



## lennet93 (Sep 23, 2007)

I did this yesterday and OMG I'm in love I deep conditioned with ntm mask for about 20 min under my dryer, then I rinsed it out, my hair felt lovely and I oil rinsed with rosemary oil as well followed by ntm conditioner. I put some sunsilk straighten up, leave in and vatika on my hair and let it air dry. My hair has *NEVER* felt so soft and moisturised, my breakage/shedding was minimal.  Even DH commented on how my hair felt.  Sareca you are the ish.. I will be doing this for now on!


----------



## sareca (Sep 23, 2007)

sylver2 said:


> im glad it works 4 u.  Ive tried it and my dry hair uses almost the whole bottle of conditioner..so can't do it.  great technique.



Um, excuse me *taps rara's shoulder* this technique is meant for mortals. 

Seriously tho...put the usual amount it will get "wetter" while under the dryer. I don't know why  but don't use enough to make it t feel wet.  I've also toyed the idea of slightly diluting it and and spraying it on but I haven't tried it.


----------



## caribgirl (Sep 23, 2007)

I have been doing this from day one of my journey. I think I got the idea from Lexi's fotki. I add a few drops of peppermint oil to the conditioner, add some EVOO, mix with my finger, zap it in the microwave for 5-6 secs, apply it to my dry hair (which is not combed out at all) and sit under my dryer for at least 15 mins. My hair feels so wonderful and my scalp loves the tingling form the peppermint oil!!!!!!!! I can then jump into the shower and rinse out, squeeze out excess water with my hands and apply my leave-ins, and seal with EVOO. I airdry in a pony and I'm done!!!!!!


----------



## Miss*Tress (Sep 23, 2007)

Are some of you *not* shampooing or otherwise washing out the conditioner? Just rinsing?


----------



## sareca (Sep 23, 2007)

Miss*Tress said:


> Are some of you *not* shampooing or otherwise washing out the conditioner? Just rinsing?



It's basically a prepoo so you *can *shampoo afterwards. Sometimes I do and sometimes I don't.


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 24, 2007)

Sareca, I have GOT to give you mad props for this!!! :notworthy :notworthy 

Not only does my hair feel softer, more moisturized and conditioned than EVER before - I also managed to cut a GOOD bit of time (and steps) out of my routine. 

I can take my hair down, put in the conditioner dry, let it sit, THEN detangle, braid, and THEN rinse it out, and let my hair dry. Bam! Then, when I'm ready to put in my weekly style, I just take it down, and it's STILL soft and moist and ready to be worked with. 

Talk about seeing the LIGHT! This is going to make things SOOOO much easier for me.


----------



## ItsyBitsy (Sep 24, 2007)

I agree this is a great technique. Out of pure laziness i've been doing this for about a year now. I hate getting in & out of the shower.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Sep 24, 2007)

I've tried this; twice with CPR and once with GPB.  I'm not sure if this gives better results than doing it the original way.  The jury's still out on this.


----------



## sareca (Sep 25, 2007)

nappywomyn said:


> Sareca, I have GOT to give you mad props for this!!! :notworthy :notworthy
> 
> Not only does my hair feel softer, more moisturized and conditioned than EVER before - I also managed to cut a GOOD bit of time (and steps) out of my routine.
> 
> ...



I feel ya.


----------



## sareca (Sep 25, 2007)

gorgeoushair said:


> I've tried this; twice with CPR and once with GPB.  I'm not sure if this gives better results than doing it the original way.  The jury's still out on this.



The results should be immediate.  Are those protein conditioners?  If they are try switching to a moisturizing conditioner. I occasionally use protein but I found moisture most effective.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Sep 25, 2007)

I thought it was interesting the J.K. Lazartique line revolves around deep conditioning on dry hair. The pre-shampoo conditioners are meant to be left on 20 minutes to 2 hours or longer, whereas the post shampoo conditioners are meant for a few minutes in-shower.

http://www.jflazartigue.com/textimg.php?id=34&pg=130

I'm such a hair nerd, I love to read up on stuff like this.


----------



## camosil (Sep 25, 2007)

This is truly great. I have been trying to fight the dry ends and to keep my hair soft. This technique has my hair so soft amd moisturized including the ends and no breakage. 

I use Neutrogena Triple Moisture Daily Deep Conditioner and Afrcan Angel Coconut oil, I then rinse it out and shampoo with Beauty Without Cruelty Moisture Plus Shampoo and then condition with NTM Deep conditioner while shaving and soaping. After rinsing and sqeezing out the water I add Rusk Smoothing Conditioner(great for stretching keep roots soft) and seal with African Angel coconut oil hair and scalp conditioner( this is the bomb keeps hair very soft, seals in moisture very well and has a very nice scent. I picked this up at a Dominican hair salon, the ingredients says coconut oil and essential oils). I then roller set, air dry and voila nice soft curls. At the end of the day my hair is still soft and moisturized.

Thanks for recommending this. I just finished my deep conditioning off to rinse out.
 I will see how it works during winter when my hair tends to get very dry.


----------



## HoneyA (Sep 26, 2007)

I am looking forward to my wash day. I am going to try DC w/ heat on dry hair for the first time. I think I'll follow with an oil rinse too.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Sep 26, 2007)

sareca said:


> The results should be immediate. Are those protein conditioners? If they are try switching to a moisturizing conditioner. I occasionally use protein but I found moisture most effective.


 

They're both a mixture of moisture and protein.


----------



## HoneyA (Sep 27, 2007)

I tried this for the first time and I loved it! My hair feels like butter. I wish I'd done this before. Better late than never...


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Sep 27, 2007)

sareca said:


> The results should be immediate. Are those protein conditioners? If they are try switching to a moisturizing conditioner. I occasionally use protein but I found moisture most effective.


 
So you don't think this works well with protein conditioners? I haven't used it with a protein condish yet, just my moisture stuff. But I'm doing a friends' hair on Sunday and she needs a reconstructor. So I was going to use this method on dry hair w/ ORS Mayo.


----------



## sareca (Sep 27, 2007)

kels823 said:


> So you don't think this works well with protein conditioners? I haven't used it with a protein condish yet, just my moisture stuff. But I'm doing a friends' hair on Sunday and she needs a reconstructor. So I was going to use this method on dry hair w/ ORS Mayo.



It does.   I just don't get that buttery soft feeling like I do from moisture, but it works. I really don't deep condition any other way now... reconstructors, protein, moisture... it all gets put on dry hair.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Sep 27, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^

Okay kewl!! Thankyou so much!! I'm excited!


----------



## Windsy (Sep 30, 2007)

Bumping for Zora


----------



## sareca (Sep 30, 2007)

Miss*Tress said:


> Are some of you *not* shampooing or otherwise washing out the conditioner? Just rinsing?



Sorry MissT didn't see you there. I usually just cowash, but when it's time to poo I do it after rinsing the conditioner.


----------



## gelati (Sep 30, 2007)

I tried this yesterday and I love it!!!! My hair was a dry mess because I'm 10 weeks post and I've been wearing wash~gos. So yesterday I wanted my hair to be cute for my nephew's birthday party. I put some Silicon Mix in my dry hair and put on my conditioner heat cap for 30 minutes. I rinsed my hair out and my hair was like butter!!!! I was so happy, it was so easy to comb out my hair.

Thanks Sareca!!!!


----------



## halee_J (Oct 2, 2007)

Tried this with Miss Key 10 en 1......WOW! Thanks so much for the tip Sareca!!!


----------



## Windsy (Oct 11, 2007)

I read this whole thread and what I'm understanding is that..

put conditioner on dry hair, put on a plastic cap, towel and sit under the dryer for about 20-30 minutes.

next, you poo and then condition again.

Questions:

1. How long do the condition after the poo is suppose to stay on your hair?
2. What step would you incorporate Oil Rinse in the above?
3. How does Oil rinse affect relaxed hair?

TIA


----------



## Windsy (Oct 12, 2007)

bumping.... bumping....​


----------



## sareca (Oct 12, 2007)

CDW said:


> I read this whole thread and what I'm understanding is that..
> 
> put conditioner on dry hair, put on a plastic cap, towel and sit under the dryer for about 20-30 minutes.
> 
> ...



1. As long as you want, but I only do a few minutes (2-4 minutes).
2. I DC dry hair w/ heat, rinse, (poo if desired), apply oil, rinse with warm water, apply conditioner, rinse with cool water.
3.  Seems like folks that airdry have better success than folks that rollerset. It also seems that naturals and texlaxers have better curl definition from oil rinses.

HTH


----------



## MsAngie (Oct 12, 2007)

I did a heavy protein treatment and I had a little breakage afterward. I tried this and it worked like a charm! Thanks Sareca! You're the best!


----------



## Windsy (Oct 13, 2007)

sareca said:


> 1. As long as you want, but I only do a few minutes (2-4 minutes).
> 2. I DC dry hair w/ heat, rinse, (poo if desired), apply oil, rinse with warm water, apply conditioner, rinse with cool water.
> 3. Seems like folks that airdry have better success than folks that rollerset. It also seems that naturals and texlaxers have better curl definition from oil rinses.
> 
> HTH


 

Thanks Sareca,

I actually tried this today after and my hair was very soft and I didn't loose hair like I used to. I am doing a rollerset (letting it dry overnight) from feeling the texture as it is drying, i can tell it is a winner. Thanks.


----------



## dreamer26 (Oct 15, 2007)

Sacrea
I love ya girl, Hair loved it.

Thanks


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm almost 16 weeks post-relaxer and need something to tame this NG. I can't wait to try this for my weekly DC treatment.


----------



## sareca (Oct 16, 2007)

@ Angie, CDW and dreamer, glad it's working for ya'll. I just finished doing mine with Aveda brilliant and I keep petting my head. It's so soft.

@ SP, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Shaley (Oct 18, 2007)

Has anyone tried this after exercising the day before?

I normally exercise on Fridays and wanted to try this Saturday morning.

I was wondering if it's bad to do this seeing that my hair is dry but there is probably still sweat in it from the day before.... They say sweat is bad for the hair...

Any thoughts? 

Thanks


----------



## Leslie_C (Oct 18, 2007)

Chardai said:


> Has anyone tried this after exercising the day before?
> 
> I normally exercise on Fridays and wanted to try this Saturday morning.
> 
> ...


 

I dont think it would be bad because a lot of people who work out a lot still dont wash/condition any more than usual (maybe 1-2 times a week). I usually go in the sauna after I workout and I plan on starting to deep condition my dry hair while Im in there. It definitely beats me going in there and sitting with naked hair because that is drying by itself. Im gonna use whatever conditioner, a plastic cap, and a moist towel on my head for 20 to 30 minutes. Then Ill shower and wash it or Ill just go home and finish my routine because I live right down the street. Of course Id take the shower cap and towel off first


----------



## mkstar826 (Oct 18, 2007)

i have to try this. I think I may have put condish on dry hair before but not w/ a cap and heat. I gotta try the oil rinse too...


----------



## sareca (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm guessing people say sweat is bad because it's salty and can be drying, but I've DC'd my sweaty hair without consequence.


----------



## SelfStyled (May 2, 2008)

Looking to see if weekly washers have used this method succesfully.


----------



## FindingMe (May 2, 2008)

thanks for posting...that in and out of the shower discourages me a lot of times from DCing the way I should...how did I not know this?  I use OJON Res Treat every week....  THanks again!!!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 2, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Looking to see if weekly washers have used this method succesfully.


 

I have been doing this for years now. It is essential to my hair.


----------



## Natural-K (May 2, 2008)

CDW said:


> I read this whole thread and what I'm understanding is that..
> 
> put conditioner on dry hair, put on a plastic cap, towel and sit under the dryer for about 20-30 minutes.
> 
> ...





sareca said:


> 1. As long as you want, but I only do a few minutes (2-4 minutes).
> 2. I DC dry hair w/ heat, rinse, (poo if desired), apply oil, rinse with warm water, apply conditioner, rinse with cool water.
> 3. Seems like folks that airdry have better success than folks that rollerset. It also seems that naturals and texlaxers have better curl definition from oil rinses.
> 
> HTH


 
Thanks for breaking it down cause I didn't have time to read the whole thread. I'm gonna give this a try this weekend.


----------



## SelfStyled (May 2, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> I have been doing this for years now. It is essential to my hair.


I have been doing this for the past month, and I have noticed a big change, but then you know how you over analyze stuff?  

I started to think I am doing more harm than good DC'ing on dry hair with a weeks worth of product in my hair.

Your hair is gorgeous- it seems like it has served you well


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 2, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> I have been doing this for the past month, and I have noticed a big change, but then you know how you over analyze stuff?
> 
> I started to think I am doing more harm than good DC'ing on dry hair with a weeks worth of product in my hair.
> 
> Your hair is gorgeous- it seems like it has served you well


 
Thanks! It has been a life and hair saver!


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Dec 20, 2009)

Bump! Anyone still doing this?


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (Dec 20, 2009)

Great post OP, I do this all the time and my hair loves it!  I love it too because it does save me alot of time.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Dec 20, 2009)

Legend said:


> Totally on the money, Sareca.  I use this method most often with protein treatments. My hair just sucks it up when it's dry, so I get a much more effective treatment. I can really _feel_ the effects! I honestly haven't noticed as much as a difference with moisturizing conditioners, but deep protein conditioners...wow! Even the cheapies work well.



I totally agree. It does work beautifully. With or without heat. And without getting in and out of a shower. Life really needs to be simplified!  I try to 'uncomplicate' my regime as much as possible.  I do this with LeKair Cholesterol as well.


----------



## The Princess (Dec 20, 2009)

Yeah I do this all the time as well. Its the only DC method that I use.


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 20, 2009)

I did this yesterday with silicon mix !! It definitely seems like a winner! I hate jumping in and out of the shower.


----------



## Jalen's Mom (Dec 20, 2009)

I DC on dry hair with my steamer, and it saves me so much time. I love this method, and I will never go back to DCing on wet hair. My hair is doing really well after a setback, and I think part of the reason is this method.


----------



## sparklebh (Dec 20, 2009)

This is the only way I DC and my hair loves it. Dry is the way to go and it's so much of a time saver. I also do my protein dc on dry hair.


----------



## zzirvingj (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm SOLD! I'm looking forward to using this method on my hair in 2010 

I need to simplify my regimen so this will be a much-needed time saver for me hopefully.  THANKS SARECA!


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Dec 20, 2009)

First time seeing this thread.  I've been doing this for the last few months out of laziness and found that this is so time saving and also works well. I sleep in mine. Wake up. Rinse & Style. Will never go back to conditioning after a poo as my main source of deep treating my hair.


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Dec 20, 2009)

good thread. my hair acted differently when i used to dc on dry hair earlier this year. i have no idea why i stopped. ♥


----------



## *Muffin* (Dec 20, 2009)

My Aubrey Organics conditioner recommends deep conditioning on dry hair before shampooing and conditioning (Basically Prepooing). Maybe I should try that.


----------



## melodies815 (Dec 20, 2009)

I didn't know this is something that is recommended.  I used MT on dry hair a few weeks ago because my hair seemed to be asking for heavy protein and I was too lazy to get in the shower first (seems to be a theme....)  It was GREAT!!!

Does anyone know why conditioning on dry hair works so well?  *sleepy but going back to read*   


cj


----------



## melodies815 (Dec 20, 2009)

Also...can you do the Kiyafizzle on dry hair?  Does anyone know?


cj


----------



## amber815 (Dec 21, 2009)

question for relaxed folk that rollerset and use this method:
are you DC'ing, then washing then a leave in? Or do you have a different method?
Please enlighten a sista, I am thinking of trying this out!


----------



## Supervixen (Dec 21, 2009)

I tried this last night, and did a twist out.  My hair (especially the ends) are butter soft.  Here's what I did:

1.  Moisture DC on dry hair with heat.
2.  Rinse-poo-rinse.
3.  Apply oil (EVCO and Shea Butter), a conditioning cap and a heating cap.  This was roughly 10 minutes.
4.  Rinse-apply conditioner-rinse.

I felt like this was much quicker than my normal process; I know I've tried it before and I think I stopped b/c I was using EVOO.  I don't like that EVOO does not rinse out of my hair as easily, and I could still smell it (and I don't like the smell).

Overall, I think this technique is a time-saver.  Thanks Sareca.


----------



## panamoni (Jan 16, 2010)

bumping........


----------



## LushLox (Jan 16, 2010)

Jalen's Mom said:


> I DC on dry hair with my steamer, and it saves me so much time. I love this method, and I will never go back to DCing on wet hair. My hair is doing really well after a setback, and I think part of the reason is this method.




I was wondering if anyone uses a steamer for this method.  Do you spritz some water in your hair first or do you just apply the condish and go straight under the steamer? Very intrigued as to how this would work.


----------



## God's Anointed (Jan 16, 2010)

Hmm, this will be a great method for the winter.  It gets so cold in my apt and i hate getting out the shower just to go back in so i will be trying this on the colder days.  Thanks Sareca  !!!


----------



## Bnster (Jan 16, 2010)

Maybe this is why my hair still feels so wonderful almost a week since my last wash.  I did a dc on dry hair with ORS Mayonnaise and Alma Oil mixture.  Sat under a steam cap for over an 1hr 1/2, then rinsed out applied my Aveda Conditioner for dry damage hair. 
Maybe I did too much after. I then added EQss Cream Conditioner and condition under a plastic cap for @ 1hr 1/2, rinsed and added porosity control then ACV rinse.

My hair is nice and soft now.  I will try a simple method next time, but with the same concept of doing a dry dc. It would be nice not to jump in and out of the shower


----------



## gvin89 (May 11, 2010)

Works wonders...just tried it yesterday


----------



## lamaria211 (May 11, 2010)

im gonna try this tommorow with AOHSR and my heating cap


----------



## NIN4eva (May 11, 2010)

I did it a few days ago with Nexxus Humectress, Honey, EVOO and Aussie Moist warmed in the microwave. Left it on for about an hour. Shampooed, used Aphogee 2min, conditioned with Silicon Mix and Roux PC. Used diluted-Humectress, Jane Caster N&S and Argan Oil as leave-ins. Air dried. My hair is like butter.


----------



## yodie (May 11, 2010)

I prefer dc'ing on dry hair, but I use scurl during the week. Afraid the dc won't penetrate.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (May 11, 2010)

sareca said:


> I know, I know, conditioning dry hair isn't new but if you haven't tried it *with heat *you're missing out!
> 
> I know what ya'll thinking... first I'm putting oil on my hair after I poo (oil rinse) and now I'm deep conditioning dry hair with heat. All I can say is try it. The first time I did it, I was just feelin' lazy and didn't want to oil rinse first. So instead I put my favorite moisturizing conditioner (aveda) on my dry hair, put a cap on it, and got under the dryer. Sounds like it wouldn't do a thing, but it was *amazing. *It worked much better than conditioning wet hair _even overnight. _
> 
> I didn't do anything special to my hair first. It was in a dry bun. I took it down, put a silver dollar sized amount of condish on, put a bag over it, and sat under the dryer for 10-15 minutes (less time than usual) then rinsed. I followed with an oil rinse using the same conditioner again just to help me get some of the oil out... and tada *magic!* It's the same effect I usually get magnified by 10! Not only is it less time under the dryer, but it's less manipulation, you don't have to get in and out of the shower and it works BETTER than dc'g on wet hair and WAY better than dc'g dry hair without heat.


 
lol Im slow, I thought this was literally going to be about dont go to sleep with your dry hair under a heatcap lol...I was like duuh
so how did you do it? you washed your hair the day before, let it dry, then did the dc the next day? i need help understanding!


----------



## thehairmaverick (May 11, 2010)

hmmm...the AO conditioners actually give this recommendation (DC before poo)...why have I never given this a shot?erplexed I will try this next for my next DC...


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 11, 2010)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> lol Im slow, I thought this was literally going to be about dont go to sleep with your dry hair under a heatcap lol...I was like duuh
> so how did you do it? you washed your hair the day before, let it dry, then did the dc the next day? i need help understanding!


 ooh me...whew...thought I was the only one gurl...sooo glad i'm NOT..hehehehehehee


----------



## gvin89 (May 11, 2010)

@thehairmaverick - I read those AO instructions and thought the same thing...why didn't I do this before.  I mixed GPB & HSR and believe me when I tell you it was absolutely the best that my hair has turned out.

@beautyaddict1913 - you actually put the conditioner on your dry hair without washing first and then put the plastic bag on...heat or no heat (your choice) and then proceed with shampooing & conditioning again (if you wish)


----------



## belldandy (May 11, 2010)

love doing this; might do one tomorrow!


----------



## Nice Lady (May 11, 2010)

You made me remember about dry hair conditioning and how wonderful it is--I guess I will be up for the challenge next time.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 3, 2011)

First of all, BUMP!!!!



ladytq said:


> Sareca
> 
> During the week I get a substantial amount of product build up. I put oils, butters, and Longaid activator gel throughtout the week.
> 
> I was wondering with all the above build up, will my hair still benefit from deep conditioning on dry on DIRTY hair?


Did anyone ever figure out if this could be done on hair hair a week's worth of moisturizing/sealing? (sareca, do you know? I recall you mentioning you don't use a lot of product, but thought I'd ask)



Cream Tee said:


> I was wondering if anyone uses a steamer for this method.  Do you spritz some water in your hair first or do you just apply the condish and go straight under the steamer? Very intrigued as to how this would work.


Did you try it dry or lightly spritzed? I have a steamer and will definitely give it a try as I'm tired of getting in/out of the shower.


----------



## tricie (Jun 12, 2011)

Bumping! Always a good reminder!


----------



## jamaica68 (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm doing this today!!


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 18, 2011)

divachyk said:


> First of all, BUMP!!!!
> 
> 
> Did anyone ever figure out if this could be done on hair hair a week's worth of moisturizing/sealing? (@sareca, do you know? I recall you mentioning you don't use a lot of product, but thought I'd ask)
> ...


 
I don't DC on Dry hair but after I wash I do towel dry really well and add lots of conditioner from root to tip. It comes out awesome


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Jun 18, 2011)

*DC'ing on dry hair conditions my hair BETTER than DC'ing after shampooing. I love the results, the shine, the manageability, the moisture, it's amazing... *


----------



## kupenda (Jun 19, 2011)

Ok. I've got dryness and frizz galore so I decided to try this on my hair. I'm literally under the dryer right now with hairvedas sitrinillah dc mixed with a tad of jojoba oil, a few sprays of protective mist bodifier and a but of aloe vera gel. I reallllyyy hope this works *fingers crossed*


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF






Ok sooo I fell asleep after coming out from under the dryer cuz I was too lazy to wash it out. But the results were amazing . My hair is softer and there's very little frizz. It's easier to work thru my ng as well. I used a lot if conditioner. Gotta get a few more to stack up  very nice results. I'll do this more often. Thanks!


----------



## jamaica68 (Jun 19, 2011)

*closer*2*my*dreams* said:


> *DC'ing on dry hair conditions my hair BETTER than DC'ing after shampooing. I love the results, the shine, the manageability, the moisture, it's amazing... *


 
I agree, I tried it yesterday and loved it.  I will continue to deep condition on dry hair.


----------



## billyne (Jun 20, 2011)

i tried this last weekend and my hair feels so good! i will most definitely be doing this all the time now.


----------



## nzeee (Jun 20, 2011)

yup, this is awesome. ^^thanks for bumping! 

don't remember how i stumbled on this, i think i started doing it out of laziness but it's always felt better for me to DC dry. w/ all this support i'll def be continuing this method.


----------



## hzlcreativity (Jun 20, 2011)

I NEVER thought of this -- thanks for the post! I'm going to try it when I take my protective style down/out.


----------



## Curlykutie (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks I've been doing this and my hair loves me for it and I use my steamer for heat.


----------



## ellebelle88 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks whoever bumped this thread! I used to pre-poo using a regular conditioner but my hair has been so dry lately that I began to pre-poo using a deep conditioner. The results are always amazing -- much better than deep conditioning after shampooing. The only thing I hadn't thought of was adding the heat. Next time I pre-poo with deep conditioner, I will add heat and post the results.


----------



## ellebelle88 (Jul 7, 2011)

Quick question: I see alot of you all are doing this method with protein conditioners. Can I use the Aphogee hardcore 2-step treatment on dry hair? I would do everything else the same (sit under dryer to harden, then wash out).


----------

